

Here come Ads on Google Maps (API) - pholmstr
http://googlegeodevelopers.blogspot.com/2011/04/updates-to-google-maps-apigoogle-earth.html

======
Cherad
I looked at the Google Maps API for adding a simple map display to my web
application. Since it's a commercial app I'd need the Premier API which starts
at $10,000 per year. Waaaay out of reach for me right now. Does anyone know of
a good, affordable alternative?

It would be fairly low-volume geocoding from addresses, movable/zoomable map
display and maybe some distance/area calculations in the future. I'd rather
not need to maintain my own geodatabase and the API must support SSL.

~~~
Thomaschaaf
There are two free alternatives that come to mind. Cloudmade.com and Yahoo
Maps!

